# Raynauds



## Venod (6 May 2020)

I remember reading a thread that discussed Raynaud's medication but can't find it I have seen a few that discuss clothing/gloves.
I have Raynauds and vibration white finger, I haven't ridden in the extreme cold for some time and I wear gloves up to about 10 degrees, this last winter have seen my feet going the same way as my hands (feet have generally coped with the cold) my toes go white even on milder days when not cycling, so I went to the docs to see if it was something else, she concluded after a thorough examination it was probably my Raynaud's getting worse.

I was prescribed Tensipine MR10, which is a Nifedipine based tablet, reading the leaflet that comes with the tablets is not very reassuring, I am not usually a tablet taker.

Does anybody have positive or negative experience of Tensipine ? I do realise it could impact people differently.


----------



## vickster (6 May 2020)

This one?

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/reynauds.248262/


----------



## Venod (6 May 2020)

vickster said:


> This one?
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/reynauds.248262/


Thanks @vickster I had not seen that one, but there was one discussing meds in more detail (I think) of course I could have read it somewhere else.


----------



## vickster (6 May 2020)

@cyberknight says he was taking medication?


----------



## cyberknight (6 May 2020)

vickster said:


> @cyberknight says he was taking medication?


Not that one , they have me on coracten but TBH it is not working and im going back to the docs when the pandemic eases as i need to wear full finger gloves unless it about 20c and the effects are getting worse.The other day both hands my fingers went white right down to the palm .


----------



## vickster (6 May 2020)

cyberknight said:


> Not that one , they have me on coracten but TBH it is not working and im going back to the docs when the pandemic eases as i need to wear full finger gloves unless it about 20c and the effects are getting worse.The other day both hands my fingers went white right down to the palm .


M
Why don't you call the doctor if you need support now? The GPs aren't shut, you just need to call. There's no need to wait  
My mum has had both a video and a face-face consult since the outbreak


----------



## Venod (6 May 2020)

vickster said:


> Why don't you call the doctor if you need support now?


This is correct, I was due to have a routine checkup at beginning of April, at which I would have raised my worsening Raynaud's symptons, but it was cancelled with no new date arranged.
I wasn't keen on going during the present situation, but the message is they are still open for business, at our surgery its not normal service though, a phone call first questioning the purpose. I was given instruction not to go to main reception, but to go round the back at my appointment time where I was met by the doc at the bottom of the fire escape, she was wearing full PPE and put a mask on me before we entered the building, gel hand wash on way in and out, she emphasized I had done the right thing making the appointment.

@cyberknight

On this mornings ride it was about 8 degrees when I set off, this is glove temperature for me, but this morning I put them in my back pocket to see if the meds were doing anything and wore mitts, no white fingers at all, we shall see how it goes.


----------

